# Platytaeniodus sp. "red tail sheller



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Platytaeniodus sp. "red tail sheller I would like to know if Christmas hap would be a good tank mate for these? I have 6 xmas haps in a 75 with allot of hiding places and would like to add 5 red tail shellers.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I think that you will have a good chance of making this "work" although it might not be optimal. Just realize that the red tail shellers will grow larger than the little Xmas fulus. Plus the Xmas fulus can be a bit shy and might not show much color if they aren't the dominant species in the tank.

Kevin


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks Kevin, I was told I might have a problem with cross breeding aka Hybrid. what do you think? yes my christmas haps are smaller but doesn't seem to be a issue so far. and I have 2 holding already.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Victorian cichlids are more prone to cross breeding. But these two species look nothing alike and if lots of females are provided they will likely choose their own kind.


----------

